# Facial Resurfacing Exfoliator



## celiamakeup (Apr 21, 2016)

Hi

Has anyone with sensitive skin used this facial resurfacing exfoliator?


It is on sale at £11 with £20 knocked off. I wondered if it was okay for sensitive skin?

https://www.pricedropdonkey.com/cheap-health-beauty/cosmetics-make-up-and-skincare-deals


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 21, 2016)

(Moved to Skin and Bodycare.)

Never heard of the brand.


----------



## Lin1018 (Jun 6, 2016)

celiamakeup said:


> Hi
> 
> Has anyone with sensitive skin used this facial resurfacing exfoliator?
> View attachment 53670
> ...



I would always buy from the company direct where possible - This might or might not be the right one you will have to perhaps call them and enquire? http://www.skinnutrition.co.uk/d/52/Products.html they seem to stock quite a few well known brands.


----------



## SharonElizabeth (Jun 14, 2016)

I've never heard of it but it sounds interesting.  I wonder if it actually works?


----------

